# What is wrong with my horse??



## Katini (6 March 2015)

Today my horse completely lost the plot. One minute she had a nice roll straight after i turned her out, she had a little graze then the next thing i know she runs full speed down the field, back up again only to not stop, she went through the plastic post/electric fencing in our field taking  it with her, went through the parameter fence of our field into the next one (metal/tape elec fence) in that field she hit a tree kept running, went through two elec fence gates into another field then continued running at the next field, metal large square chicken fencing that tangled her up bring her to the floor but she got free, went through another fence like this then another and got stuck, this was were i could finally get to her. She started having a seizure. Then managed to get free (i couldnt stop her going) and ran through another two fences fell in a ditch, tried to climb over wood piles ran into the horse box and a truck until finally she tried climbing through a tree got stuck where i could get a head collar on her and keep her still and calm her down. She was running like she was blind, just couldnt see and wasnt mentally there. Like all function had gone. There was nothing 'scary' to trigger a flight response but you would think she would try to jump some of them not just run straight through everything like she didnt know they where there, she was lost. Managed to calm her down get her to stable and she was 'normal' again. She has obviously done damage to her legs ended up in surgery for a punctured hind fetlock joint. But what i want to know is why it happened in the first place! She also did a similar thing two weeks ago but it was un witnessed until she trapped herself between a wall and a trailer where people got to her so it was all un known apart from the damage left behind. Has anyone else experienced similar?? Her blood work came back fine. In my head ive gone straight to brain tumour ... The vets are currently seemingly clueless. We will prob be getting scans done. But wanted to see if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 March 2015)

Katini said:



			Today my horse completely lost the plot. One minute she had a nice roll straight after i turned her out, she had a little graze then the next thing i know she runs full speed down the field, back up again only to not stop, she went through the plastic post/electric fencing in our field taking  it with her, went through the parameter fence of our field into the next one (metal/tape elec fence) in that field she hit a tree kept running, went through two elec fence gates into another field then continued running at the next field, metal large square chicken fencing that tangled her up bring her to the floor but she got free, went through another fence like this then another and got stuck, this was were i could finally get to her. She started having a seizure. Then managed to get free (i couldnt stop her going) and ran through another two fences fell in a ditch, tried to climb over wood piles ran into the horse box and a truck until finally she tried climbing through a tree got stuck where i could get a head collar on her and keep her still and calm her down. She was running like she was blind, just couldnt see and wasnt mentally there. Like all function had gone. There was nothing 'scary' to trigger a flight response but you would think she would try to jump some of them not just run straight through everything like she didnt know they where there, she was lost. Managed to calm her down get her to stable and she was 'normal' again. She has obviously done damage to her legs ended up in surgery for a punctured hind fetlock joint. But what i want to know is why it happened in the first place! She also did a similar thing two weeks ago but it was un witnessed until she trapped herself between a wall and a trailer where people got to her so it was all un known apart from the damage left behind. Has anyone else experienced similar?? Her blood work came back fine. In my head ive gone straight to brain tumour ... The vets are currently seemingly clueless. We will prob be getting scans done. But wanted to see if this has happened to anyone else.
		
Click to expand...


I would say get the vet out and check her eyes first thing
Then additional check over see her reflexes - reactions.


 the vet is my first though and what would be my first port  of call.


----------



## JillA (7 March 2015)

Sounds to me like something in her brain - as in a fit? Hope the vets can get to the bottom of it for you


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 March 2015)

I really can't be very optimistic, its too dangerous for her and anyone else, if your vet does not have any idea, I would find one who does, and asap.
You say she ended up in surgery, was this on the last occasion?


----------

